# Hamsters and Soil



## Sharpie4 (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi all, 

I was just interested to hear people opinions, thoughts and experience with using soil for their hamsters. 

I’m thinking of dividing a small sections of my hamsters home for soil. I let him explore it for a little home and whilst digging he sneezed a lot. 
Now I know he sneezed because he got dirt up his nose but is this okay? is the soil too dusty? (It’s a reptile soil).
Will he be alright to have a soil section permanently?

Thanks!


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

What soil have you used? I use Coco coir and leave it in there as a permanent fixture. It does need hanging out a lot though because of the smell from moisture/urine


----------



## Sharpie4 (Jun 21, 2020)

So I ended up getting one called ‘Crestie life’ as it was recommended, now that I’ve added a sand bath and lots of toys, etc he hadn’t been digging as much in the soil as he loves the sand bath, I’ve yet to hear to him sneezing since I tested it. 
The Coco coir looks quite good, I may try that next time.


----------

